# Fml crashed cruze



## Ralli (Sep 25, 2012)

HOLY COW ..... It's totally ripped the guard off... now not having ever driven in snow (or even seen snow IRL) ... this amazes me. You wouldn't have been able to stop at all, no where to go ....  

I reckon that would cost a it, new guard, new front bumper, new bonnet , new light , new wheel and tyre ... depending on what underbody damage their might be .. ... 

How old is the car ?

(Although I am sure that the policies over there are probably different to here in Australia.)


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

What year and how many miles on your LS cruze? If its a low mile 2014 think it looks repairable. It appears the crumple zone of the frame is crushed in a bit, this is where the most significant cost to repair will be. It also looks suspiciously bent/tweaked by the drivers door, if this is caused by front frame being bent, it could cost allot more to repair. 

Remember it doesn't take much to total a new car when they are cheap to begin with, my guess if it is repairable its gonna cost between 4-8K.


----------



## pb52013 (Sep 18, 2014)

It's a 2013 ls looks the the light and hood are ok slide going like 10mph no way I could of stopped good thing I got insurance 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## pb52013 (Sep 18, 2014)

The frame looks straight in person but you can't tell no airbag deployment 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## pb52013 (Sep 18, 2014)

I hope it's not totaled if it is I don't think I'd buy another cruze I was going way less then 10mph


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

It's a fixer....no bag deployment.....no low damage.....aprons above the bumper re-enforcement show damage.

WAG....based off one photo......$2500.00/$3500.00

Should be fine.......sounds like you personnally came out of no issues.....

Rob


----------



## pb52013 (Sep 18, 2014)

The passenger rocker is broke to but just cracked


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

> based off one photo......$2500.00/$3500.00


 My thoughts also. Looks like a fender, inner fender panel, headlight rocker panel, front bumper cover frame straightening? Don't know not a body guy(at least that type of body) Insurance should cover no problem.


----------



## pb52013 (Sep 18, 2014)

Yeah I just don't hope my insurance sky rockets haven't had a accident in over 9 years. Can't wait till its done they got me in a 2014 sentra rental and I hate it


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

I do trust my Chevy bodyshop in town, manager is a long time friend and very conscientious. A deer ran into our new Cruze, used all brand new Chevy parts and has the latest water based paint equipment. But was covered under our comprehensive, and since my wife was on a hospital call when this happened, they picked up the 100 buck deductible. Did an excellent job, but screw their service department. 

So what kind of vehicle would you buy? Any passenger vehicle is unibody unless you go back about 30 years. Most logical vehicle is a snowmobile, but not legal for road use.

I live in SUV/pickup truck country, dealers have at least 30 of these for every passenger type vehicle. Really have to watch out for these things in particular at an intersection. They think because they have 4WD can stop quickly. But all vehicles have four wheel brakes. Pickups are the worse, most run empty, not only slide through a red light or a four way stop sign, but also do a 360. Way heavy on the front, no weight in the rear. Guys with brains would add a ton of rock with a one ton pickup. But not a good idea if you run into a tree. 

City council is always talking about if they don't do this or that, will be sued, but never heard of a successful case of suing the government. Recently our city learned that more damage was being done to our roads by those huge snow plows, so now raising the blades and leaving a couple of inches of snow on the roads, than pouring tons of salt on these.

Ha about ready through throw in the towel and move down south, but would have to say goodbye to my grandkids. Been driving on these roads for 62 years now, getting old and tired of this crap.

Wondering about all these Liberty commercials on TV, claim they won't give you 3/4 quarters of a vehicle but will replace it for free with a new one with one accident forgiveness plus save you 435 bucks. Haven't contacted them yet, my insurance company gives me my choice of body repair shops.

Ha, just contacted USAA because I deserve the best since I served my country. Rates were much higher than I am paying now, told me, because I am new, that's a joke.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, had to look up the meaning of FML, has a dirty word in it.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

pb52013 said:


> Slide through a stop sign into a explorer wonder how much worth of damage
> View attachment 132114
> 
> 
> ...





pb52013 said:


> I've had my 2013 cruze ls (manual) in New Hampshire (manchester) and have had no issues last winter at all with the stock firestones
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

pb52013 said:


> Yeah I just don't hope my insurance sky rockets haven't had a accident in over 9 years. Can't wait till its done they got me in a 2014 sentra rental and I hate it
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Hopefully you have accident forgiveness most insurance companies have this for a small extra fee, should look into that.


----------



## izzone2000 (Dec 25, 2013)

NickD said:


> Recently our city learned that more damage was being done to our roads by those huge snow plows, so now raising the blades and leaving a couple of inches of snow on the roads, than pouring tons of salt on these.


This bothers me to no end around here. Used to do a great job plowing and the trucks would throw a mixture of dirt/sand out the back. Now its all salt all the time all day. After a month I get confused and think I ordered my cruze in summit white. I don't even want to think about what its doing to the insides of the car.


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

izzone2000 said:


> This bothers me to no end around here. Used to do a great job plowing and the trucks would throw a mixture of dirt/sand out the back. Now its all salt all the time all day. After a month I get confused and think I ordered my cruze in summit white. I don't even want to think about what its doing to the insides of the car.


Around here we don't get much snow, but as soon as a meteorologist breaths the word snow they pour salt all over the place. This leaves me finding a way to rinse the underbody of my car once every other week. I can't stand salt. 

Op, bad day! It doesn't look like enough damage to be totaled. Good thing is nobody got hurt. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## pb52013 (Sep 18, 2014)

I don't know I pay for top of the line insurance through State Farm Imif it goes up 20$ a month that's understandable but 100$s would suck I've been with them for 6 years and accident free that hole time 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## pb52013 (Sep 18, 2014)

And now I do regret not putting snow tires on it this is the first time I've had a problem 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

pb52013 said:


> I don't know I pay for top of the line insurance through State Farm Imif it goes up 20$ a month that's understandable but 100$s would suck I've been with them for 6 years and accident free that hole time
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


If you have been with them that long with no accidents then chances are they have some sort of accident forgiveness. I've been with progressive for 5 years and have small and large accident forgiveness. All you have to do is ask if the accident will make your rate go up


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

NickD said:


> Wondering about all these Liberty commercials on TV, claim they won't give you 3/4 quarters of a vehicle but will replace it for free with a new one with one accident forgiveness plus save you 435 bucks.


It's all in the price. Your existing insurance company might have a add-on that will do the same.


----------



## pb52013 (Sep 18, 2014)

I brought it to there preferred repair shop in the area so hopefully that helps with my chances with the rates going up


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Nine years accident free......major company won't even blink, let alone raise your rates.

It's the 'every other year' crowd that totes the note.

Rob


----------



## pb52013 (Sep 18, 2014)

Yeah I hope the fact that it was related to the bad weather helps me


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cirv908 (Jan 2, 2015)

Just took my brand new 14 to the body shop monday to get a estimate a guy hit me in the right rear...granted mine is a ltz with the rs package but they gave me a estimate of 7140


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Is the Cruze old enough to have aftermarket body parts available? I had an '88 Mazda 323 repaired at the dealer's body shop and they used non-Mazda fender and bumper to repair damage from SWMBO being hit by a guy that turned right from the left lane. The parts "almost fit" but were serviceable. The car was five years old at the time and I didn't know enough then to question it. I now request factory original parts.


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

Jim Frye said:


> Is the Cruze old enough to have aftermarket body parts available? I had an '88 Mazda 323 repaired at the dealer's body shop and they used non-Mazda fender and bumper to repair damage from SWMBO being hit by a guy that turned right from the left lane. The parts "almost fit" but were serviceable. The car was five years old at the time and I didn't know enough then to question it. I now request factory original parts.


Yes, but depending on the age and mileage insurance companies have to quote oem parts. Like for example my rear number was f-ed up from an accident. I was worried about the parts because I have a lease and my contract states I must use oem parts. I asked my adjuster about it and she said since it was a 2013 with 13000 miles she had to quote oem parts. I guess progressive will quote oem parts if the car is within something like 3 years or 36000 miles.


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

pb52013 said:


> I brought it to there preferred repair shop in the area so hopefully that helps with my chances with the rates going up
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


That usually doesn't matter. I bet they won't raise your rates, and if they do it might be time to switch to someone else. I had state farm for many years. They were good to me but much too expensive. I've been with progressive for 5 or so years and love them


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Although there may be some aftermarket sheet metal available, State Farm, the OP's insurance co. will only use OE steel.

They stopped using the re-pop stuff some years ago......had to pay too much additional labor to make it fit and the corrosion resistance was awful.

All companies, including State Farm, will use aftermarket lamps if available.......you have the option upgrading to original by paying the additional $$ for the factory part.

Rob


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

pb52013 said:


> I hope it's not totaled if it is I don't think I'd buy another cruze I was going way less then 10mph


These cars are giant crumple zones on the front/rear, it doesn't take much speed to cause allot of damage. You didn't say how many miles on your car, but because its only an 2013 LS its probably only worth 10-11K now. Your repairs do not look that expensive, but if there is unseen damage it would not take much(especially being the front end) to put the repair into the totaled category.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Certainly a lot of concern about the vehicle on this board. When in reality the human, least money wise is the most expensive component. Recall on liability case where for the human, was talking about a 3 million dollar law suit, the vehicle, a mere 100,000 Freightliner wasn't even an issue.

These cars are designed to crush to absorb the impact, namely to protect the occupants. And are essentially throwaway items.

Ha, just get on gmpartsdirect and add up all the listed parts they have to see what kind of price you come up with. Haven't done this, but bet its at least 20 times the cost of buying a brand new vehicle. And most of these parts are throwaway. Use to have a very strong parts rebuilding business in this country, but over the last 30 years, practically down to zero.

Idea in recycling is not to replace just a worn bushing in a part, but to melt the thing down and start from scratch. This is how this industry has changed over the years.

Most important thing is that the occupants survive with the minimum damage.


----------



## pb52013 (Sep 18, 2014)

It has 17000 miles on her


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

pb52013 said:


> And now I do regret not putting snow tires on it this is the first time I've had a problem
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


live and learn....i had 30yrs of accident free driving, then oops...


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

cirv908 said:


> Just took my brand new 14 to the body shop monday to get a estimate a guy hit me in the right rear...granted mine is a ltz with the rs package but they gave me a estimate of 7140


That seems excessively high, considering I hit a deer head on at 55 mph and my repair was less than that. Makes me think they padded the estimate a bit...


----------



## pb52013 (Sep 18, 2014)

Was your damage worse then mine when you hit the deer?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

spacedout said:


> What year and how many miles on your LS cruze? If its a low mile 2014 think it looks repairable. It appears the crumple zone of the frame is crushed in a bit, this is where the most significant cost to repair will be. It also looks suspiciously bent/tweaked by the drivers door, if this is caused by front frame being bent, it could cost allot more to repair.
> 
> Remember it doesn't take much to total a new car when they are cheap to begin with, my guess if it is repairable its gonna cost between 4-8K.


No way. My car was far more messed up from getting rear ended by another car going 40mph. Significant rear body and structural damage, unibody underneath crumpled and front was also tweaked. They estimated just under 10k to fix my 14 ECO with 8k miles on it. 

This will probably be 2-3k at most.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Dvan5693 said:


> No way. My car was far more messed up from getting rear ended by another car going 40mph. Significant rear body and structural damage, unibody underneath crumpled and front was also tweaked. They estimated just under 10k to fix my 14 ECO with 8k miles on it.
> 
> This will probably be 2-3k at most.


2-3K would be a cheap on one of these cars, at a minimum this is 4K. It also appears the front of this car is tweaked more than just cosmetic, so I suspect since this is only an LS and worth less than your low mileage 14 ECO, it could even be totaled as well. Remember your car was a year newer and worth about 3-5K more.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

ughhh, that sucks man. on the positive its not to bad at all, minimal damage, any airbags pop?


----------



## cirv908 (Jan 2, 2015)

UpstateNYBill said:


> That seems excessively high, considering I hit a deer head on at 55 mph and my repair was less than that. Makes me think they padded the estimate a bit...


Parts came to 2900 the rest is labor and paint labor...I believe 50 a hr for body labor and 30 or 40 for paint labor...doesnt matter to me as long as it gets fixed not my insurance paying them

To the op Ive had state farm now for 7 years and they have been the cheapest out of all the quotes I looked into...when I totalled my cobalt ls last december then got this cruze ltz my insurance didnt go up at all so you may be ok.


----------



## tommyt37 (Jun 14, 2014)

my guess around 2k


----------



## pb52013 (Sep 18, 2014)

No popped bags


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Damean (Feb 14, 2014)

I just went through this myself. My 2014 Cruze had 30035 miles on it. I popped a PT Cruiser who ran the light, caught them on their front quarter panel. About a 15-20 mph crash, no airbag deployment. Sent it to a State Farm authorized repair center, and was quoted $7500 in damage. Car was valued at $11800, which was enough under KS law to total. Carnage below to compare:


----------



## pb52013 (Sep 18, 2014)

Mines in slightly better shape then that 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Cars are designed like an accordion, but an accordion can be pulled out. Could use a shock absorbing system in a car to do the same thing.

But they do fold up like an accordion, but stay that way. 

Never in my life have I seen so many idiots on the road, constantly flying up to a red light or a stop sign and slamming on the brakes. Only problem with ice and snow, keep on sliding. And ABS, now required by law, just doesn't work. 

People back then were a lot more curious, but we sure have a lot more pressures today. Always look to the left and right when crossing an intersection. Really, intersections are the problem, was proposed even in the nineteenth century to use monorails with different heights to avoid an intersection. But they just didn't have the technology back then.

Have this technology today.


----------



## pb52013 (Sep 18, 2014)

So I got the body quote today 3000$ so not tottaled


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Wow.....I did pretty good for a one photo estimate....guess I still got it, somewhat.

Rob


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

pb52013 said:


> Was your damage worse then mine when you hit the deer?


Yes, considering all the parts directly behind the grill were damaged. (radiator, ac condenser, intercooler, other associated parts) My final estimate totalled over $6,400.



cirv908 said:


> Parts came to 2900 the rest is labor and paint labor...I believe 50 a hr for body labor and 30 or 40 for paint labor...doesnt matter to me as long as it gets fixed not my insurance paying them


Still seems high compared to my deer collision, but then, that was 2012. Back then, you could get a Cruze steel rim for $44 from gmpartsdirect, now the same rim will cost you $90. GM's parts prices are up.


----------



## pb52013 (Sep 18, 2014)

Just hope it comes back nice supposibly the best body shop in the state


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

